# Custom Paints...



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

These are Tackle Industries Sea Cow blanks that I purchased to paint....First one is a Baby Muskie pattern and the second is an Irredescent Bluegill...Enjoy


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Beautiful stuff dude.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Paul those are fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Can't agree more. Those are fantastic!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Paul,

Top Notch...beautiful work...love the tail/fin detail!!!

MS


----------

